# is there an open source alternate to confixx

## habnefrage

Hi,

is there an open source software comparable to confixx or plesk?

It should be almost as feature ritch as the commercial products.

thanks...

PS: i alrady tryed www.ispman.org, but it sucks. I am missing many things the more often i work on it.

----------

## dkaplowitz

I'm not familiar with those products, maybe if you posted some details about what they do and what you want them to do we can give you some recommendations for alternatives.

Also, there's a "table of equivalents" that you can find using google that has lists of commercial software and their oss equivalents.

----------

